# VK | We made it!



## Stroodlepuff (17/8/20)

We just want to say a huge big THANK YOU to everyone who supported us through lockdown and the tobacco ban

Stores will be open at 9am on Tuesday (provided they don't go back on their lifting of the ban again)!!!

Online orders are being accepted immediately and any outstanding orders will be shipping for delivery from Tuesday

We have kept our stock levels high in the warehouse throughout lockdown but please give our stores some time to get the new stock items.

All Safety measures will be put in place (as they were before the stores closed) to ensure that we can stay open and not spread the virus.

Please remember the number of people allowed inside stores will still be limited so unfortunately social visits will not be allowed and for the time being we will not be doing rebuilding or rewicking of tanks

We cannot wait to see you Vape Fam! Its been way to long and we are so excited to see our family again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/8/20)

Does the new level 2 regulations allow for the sale of Air Fryers?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Silver (17/8/20)

Welcome back on stream @Stroodlepuff !

Wishing you guys all the best with the reopening of the shops.

Get your PomCool ready - I predict there will be a surge in ordering.... hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/8/20)

Silver said:


> Welcome back on stream @Stroodlepuff !
> 
> Wishing you guys all the best with the reopening of the shops.
> 
> Get your PomCool ready - I predict there will be a surge in ordering.... hehe



Thanks Silver! Alot of work ahead I suspect but we have such an amazing team, I am very excited to start getting back to normal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Mollie (17/8/20)

Can't wait to get some stuff again from Menlyn Maine I need 8 ball back in my again 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (17/8/20)

Will definitely be visiting the Bellairs shop tomorrow. Most probably only buy some coils that I could have bought online but it’s not the same as having the human interaction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/8/20)

Just some rules for those visiting stores

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (17/8/20)

Lovely poster @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/8/20)

@Stroodlepuff,

Wishing you and your team all the best with the new normal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/8/20)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/8/20)

We're back baby!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ShamZ (18/8/20)

Great news! Online orders there is no option to collect at Head office? I only see standard shipping option


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/8/20)

ShamZ said:


> Great news! Online orders there is no option to collect at Head office? I only see standard shipping option



We can arrange something, we just want to stabilize before we allow collections from HQ again but if you would like to collect I dont mind helping out

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wimmas (18/8/20)

Was at the Honeydew store this morning and got what I wanted. Great having you guys back and being able to support the local stores again! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (18/8/20)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We can arrange something, we just want to stabilize before we allow collections from HQ again but if you would like to collect I dont mind helping out


Thank you! 

Let me first try to get what I need from one of your many branches, if I can't come right will be in contact

All the best

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (18/8/20)

Wimmas said:


> Was at the Honeydew store this morning and got what I wanted. Great having you guys back and being able to support the local stores again!
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


Are Deon and Nick still manning the shop? I haven’t been there for a while since I moved house. I used to walk to their shop just after my operation in 2017, neck brace and all. They, and this forum, were instrumental in helping me stay on the vaping track and not relapsing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (21/8/20)

Congrats @Stroodlepuff 
Photos are great
Nice to see you guys back in action!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

